#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Cswip

## echomaster22

I want to write CSWIP and wish to inquire if there is any body in the house who can assist me with soft copy of articles/books to read and also some of the past question papers.



echomaster22See More: Cswip

----------


## acier58

> I want to write CSWIP and wish to inquire if there is any body in the house who can assist me with soft copy of articles/books to read and also some of the past question papers.
> 
> echomaster22



*CSWIP 3.2 Preparation Course Material*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## echomaster22

Thanks for the material.

God bless you.

----------


## echomaster22

Thanks for the material.

God bless you.

----------


## vfq3481

Good share Acier!

----------


## echomaster22

Do you have for 3.1? Or is it possible to take 3.2 without 3.1?

----------

